

Some inconvenient truths: A commentary from Merrill Lynch - watmough
http://imgsrv.kfwb.com/image/kfwb/UserFiles/rosenberg.pdf

======
watmough
This is a really straight talking article that sheds some light on where we
are now with the financial situation. I hope posting it will spur some
discussions.

* edited to remove erroneous scribd diatribe * ;-)

